# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Buscar agua ao Mar

## Pedro Moreira

Boas tenho estas dúvidas estou a pensar em buscar agua ao mar para encher o meu reef de 210 litros só que tenho estas dúvidas:Que ph terá a agua do mar e a salinidade?Só posso ver quando estiver na temperatura entre os 25cº 26?Que aditivos é que os colegas daqui que vai buscar agua ao mar que votam na agua se as coisas tiver fora do normal tipo ph e salinidade se estiver mais de 1025 posso por agua sem cloro junto com a do mar até fazer os 1022 até aos 1024 como eu tenho no nano da minha filha no nano é agua+sal nunca fui buscar agua ao mar mas se estiver bom tempo este fim de semana estava com ideias de ir buscar essa litragem a quem tiver possibilidades de ir buscar agua natural é o melhor que pode a ver para aquario marinho é a melhor agua?Depois das vossas sinceras respostas vou dizer que a agua vai ter origem da praia de Vila Chá conheço uma pessoa que me aconselhou e já lá foi buscar mas com presa não cheguei a falar a fundo a cerca deste assunto e depois nas tpa com agua do mar sempre que fizer mudas de agua natural fica sempre turva a agua sempre que fizer cada muda?fico aguardar atentamente as vossas humildes opniõesum abraço a todos :SbOk3:

----------


## João Castelo

Olá Pedro,

Não conheço o local onde vais colectar a água mas existem companheiros do norte que te poderão ajudar relativamente à qualidade da água nesse local.Evita se tiver a chover ou tiver chovido há pouco tempo.

Por mim, queria-te dizer que quando falas em salinidade é mais exactamente densidade.Não me preocupava com o ph .

Quando colocares a água deves ter cuidado com:
- Temperatura - deves aproximar a agua que colocas o mais possivel à temperatura que tens no aqua.
- Kh - A agua do mar é pobre em dureza. Deves adicionar buffer nas reposições.
- Não sei qual a densidade que usas no teu aqua. À partida se retirares uma determinada quantidade de agua e repuseres a mesma quantidade a densidade deve ficar igual. Dependendo, lá está, da densidade que utilizas.
Mas podes sempre corrigir com agua de osmose ou com a agua que utilizas habitualmente nas reposiçoes.

Há quem faça uma serie de testes eu sinceramente nunca fiz. Só quando tenho agua armazenada em casa muito tempo.

A água não deverá ficar turva.

Um abraço,

JC

----------


## Pedro Moreira

Boas João a densidade que gosto de ter no aquario é de 1022 a 1024 e claro que eu sei a fazer quando repor agua do tpa tem de estar +ou- na temperatura do aqua e a densidade agora é assim quando uma pessoa enche o aquario a primeira vez como eu vi em fotos a agua fica turva eu estou a perguntar se nas mudas de agua cada vez que mudar e repor fica turva como na primeira vez é isso que queria também que me respondessem mas obrigado João por me responderes vou aguardar mais opniões e o tempo que tem estado não é aconselhavel buscar agua ao mar porqué? e se por exemplo amanhã está um dia de chuva mas no sabádo está sol um dia bom aí é que eu posso ir buscar agua é isso e porqué?comprimentos de Pedro :SbOk3:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

olá Pedro,

acima do Douro o melhor sítio para colectar agua do mar é na praia de vila chã.
 tenho acompanhado os parametros daados pelo M. ambiente e tem sido sempre bons.

é de lá que trago sempre.

para os lados de gaia tb se arranja boa agua  :yb624:   :yb624:   mas é mais longe...

----------


## João Castelo

Pedro,

A água não fica turva como no inicio.

Eu domingo vou buscar água ao cabo raso mas existem sitios que se houver muita chuva a água doce pode desaguar perto do local da recolha e alterar os parametros da agua. Eu não recomendo recolha de agua nessas situaçoes.

Um abraço,

Jc

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Boas  :Olá:  ,

Eu tenho feito sempre trocas com água natural e não fica turva. Penso que isso pode acontecer se houver precipitação de cálcio (há posts que falam disso, mas em condições normais não deve acontecer). Quanto à densidade como tenho a 1,024 tenho de juntar com água de osmose antes de pôr no aqua pois a do mar vem a +-1,025. O que normalmente faço é "aquecer" a água à temperatura do aquário com um termóstato e na reposição faço-o devagar (com um tubo de pequena secção) para não stressar os peixes e corais (claro que faço isto porque não tenho sump :Icon Cry:   e tem de ser no aqua principal, se tiveres sump fica mais fácil).
Normalmente evito ir buscar água com mau tempo por duas razões:
- A óbvia é que não gosto de apanhar chuva e vento  :Admirado:  
- A principal é que se o mar estiver muito agitado, vamos apanhar água do escumador natural (forte ondulação nas rochas) e por isso não é tão limpa
Espero que ajude  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Pedro Moreira

Boas amigos claro que me ajudaram é sempre bom contar com estes camaradas á maneira :Vitoria:  Duarte olha quando fores buscar agua á praia de vila chá da-me uma apitadela que nós podemos marcar um encontro para ir lá o que eu tenho pena é que só tenho assim uns 7 ou 8 garrões de 5 litros cada para ir buscar agua tenho de fazer umas meias dúzias de viagens não fica assim muito longe mas a gota não para mesmo não sendo minha tenho de pagar a quem me pode levar Duarte se tiveres aí alguns recipientes que me emprestes diz já que vais lá e eu moro em Lavra um abraço depois diz-me alguma coisa um abraço a todos :SbOk3:

----------


## Duarte Araujo

> Duarte olha quando fores buscar agua á praia de vila chá da-me uma apitadela que nós podemos marcar um encontro para ir lá


vou amanha domingo as 10 horas. costumo ir em vila chã a praia nova. tem placas a identificar o local.




> Duarte se tiveres aí alguns recipientes que me emprestes diz


posso-te arranjar 20 lts só. o resto preciso

----------

